# Game 51: Heat @ Celtics (4/1 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, April 1, 2012 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big road test once again. Would be a nice boost of confidence to win this game on the road. Celtics, and especially KG, have been playing real well since the all star break.

Ray Allen has missed their last 5 games with a sprained ankle so he may or may not play in this one.

And UD is back with the team, after missing the Toronto game for personal reasons.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a feeling Ray Allen will be back, and in full-on "GTFOH" mode.

No doubt Boston will be pumped up. This would probably be their biggest win, and we're 6-1 against them in the last 7 counting the playoffs, so they'll be looking for revenge and to prove they belong. They have a lot of pride and are probably pretty convinced this is their last rodeo together. Hopefully our boys are prepared for an all-out effort.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen and Pietrus are out for the Celtics. Avery Bradley gets the start at SG.

Curry is again the inactive player today for the Heat, along with Miller. So Harris is again on the active roster. 

Bulls are getting blown out in OKC so a chance to gain a game on them with a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rondo killing us early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice outlet pass by Wade to Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade just shot a 3 with 20 seconds left on the shotclock. That my friends is why he wasn't allowed to shoot threes this season. Let's not forget it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You know Rondo is on when he hits a 27ft 3. Just gotta weather this early storm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wade just shot a 3 with 20 seconds left on the shotclock. That my friends is why he wasn't allowed to shoot threes this season. Let's not forget it.


I'm fine with the pullup 3's in rhythm. He makes those with a little regularity. But once he has to jab step like he just did or loses the dribble a little bit, he never makes them. Those are the 3's that really piss me off.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I'm fine with the pullup 3's in rhythm. He makes those with a little regularity. But once he has to jab step like he just did or loses the dribble a little bit, he never makes them. Those are the 3's that really piss me off.


I strongly disagree. You can get that shot at any time in the clock. Work the ball around and maybe you get a wide open layup or dunk. Shooting an early, contested three is just stupid. And no matter how you slice it he's a sub 80% free throw shooter and sub 30% career three point shooter. He's not a shooter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Turiaf has come in and played pretty poorly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ugh, horrible foul by Turiaf.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I strongly disagree. You can get that shot at any time in the clock. Work the ball around and maybe you get a wide open layup or dunk. Shooting an early, contested three is just stupid. And no matter how you slice it he's a sub 80% free throw shooter and sub 30% career three point shooter. He's not a shooter.


He isnt, and the pullup 3 in rhythm is a shot he takes once, maybe twice a game, if that. I'm fine with that number.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Avery Bradley sucks. WTF is Mike Breen talking about. He's not the best defensive anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-19 after 1

Awful 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 2-6. He starts off slow, we start off slow since we always go to him to start games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice putback by UD


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Pathetic effort. Par for the course.

The answer? UD/CB frontcourt! Small ball! Woohoo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful D continues


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I KNEW it, I CALLED it, I EXPECTED it. Play that lineup and bad stuff happens.

Pathetic, horrible team to watch. Holy mother of God. This franchise can burn. Wasting so much potential because they don't have the balls to tell the team to play defense and rebound. Pathetic.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They've hit at least 5 shots that they had no business making. This score is deceptive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This. Is. Pathetic.

Doesn't help that Boston is hitting some of the luckiest shots we've seen all season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So they didnt even review that 3?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So they aren't going to review that three? Nice. NBA refs are such trash.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This team makes me want to barf.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> They've hit at least 5 shots that they had no business making. This score is deceptive.


:lol:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> They've hit at least 5 shots that they had no business making. This score is deceptive.


My thought exactly, but we've also played some of the worst D I've seen and I'm worried the lucky shots will sustain the whole game. "Feeling good" theory.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One thing I hate about Battier. He hits his first 3, but misses his second so he passes up an open one for a contested 3 for Cole.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UD the worst outlet passer in the NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

You can tell Shane Battier hates being on this team. He's smart. He understands this team is flawed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> UD the worst outlet passer in the NBA.


Was gonna post the same thing. Just horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier! :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. Got lucky though they missed inside on the other end.

Also, we've missed a few FTs that would make the score look a lot better. I wish Dwyane still practiced basketball. Its like when he does something awful he thinks "it's all good, y'all still know I'm nasty." Rest on his laurels.

Wow, Shane! Nice inbound move.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a hard on for Shane Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on fire.

Wade's D in the post is insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should be up by 2 right now. They better review that 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shane has been sick in this game. His defense was on point from the start.

We're actually winning if the refs do their jobs and review that three.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So they didnt even review that 3?





Adam said:


> So they aren't going to review that three? Nice. NBA refs are such trash.


Which 3? The Bradley one? Looked in time to me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> :lol:


Don't post in our game threads if you do not have anything productive to add. You can post in the General section but this is the Heat forum and trolling is not tolerated.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Which 3? The Bradley one? Looked in time to me.


ABC showed a replay that it was still in his hands.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Which 3? The Bradley one? Looked in time to me.


Was just late. Ball was on the tip of his finger when the clock went.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Stay on topic and don't clutter this game thread with off-topic material. If you have a problem you can PM somebody.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 wide open J's by their bigs. Where the hell are UD and Bosh?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I <3 Shane

Other players? Meh.

I think Joel is dead. Haven't seen him in a few weeks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We allow two wide open jumpers to their two bigs who are better shooters than Dwyane.

Great. Bosh is in shit-eat mode.

UD and Wade did both get fouled with no calls on back-to-back possessions though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Enjoy your game thread Adam.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio has become a below-average 3-point shooter. WTF?



R-Star said:


> Was just late. Ball was on the tip of his finger when the clock went.





Adam said:


> ABC showed a replay that it was still in his hands.


I stand corrected. Never seen them not review one that's close enough to be late, though. Joey Crawford ladies and gentlemen.

Also never seen Wade get stuffed by a guard like that. Ouch.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron/Bosh frontcourt.

Oh joy.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

My autographed Bane Shattier rookie card is sky rocketing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game needs less :bosh2: and more :bosh1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ

nice play


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:mario: 2 :lebron: !!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like we plan on leaving their smooth-shooting bigs open all game long.

Dumb turnover.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful D. Stupid foul. This game just sucks. I hope we at least make it out of the first round this year. Could be a close call with this god awful basketball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Looks like we plan on leaving their smooth-shooting bigs open all game long.
> 
> Dumb turnover.


In their defense, Garnett has been off today. He just made one. Hopefully they adjust now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crawford called that same exact play a charge against Bosh earlier. Refereeing really puts a damper on the NBA. Why can't it be close to consistent?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> In their defense, Garnett has been off today. He just made one. Hopefully they adjust now.


He swished one before after Bass made his.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why are they booing LeBron so much but not Wade? What did LeBron do that's special? Dwyane is the one consistently blamed for ruining Rondo's arm last year.

Play decent D...allow an offensive board and foul with 1 sec in the half. Come the **** on. Between lucky cags and gift shots we've spotted them a good at least 10-12 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-44 at the half

awful half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

In addition to the three they didn't review, Boston with 17 free throws and Miami with 6.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

We got this!!!!Don't worry!!
Oh and I HATE N.Cole!!!!I really do!And not just today!Ugly offensive basketball for a pg!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Cole has had another piss-poor game. Chalmers has been pretty bad too. I guess their revival isn't complete. Sucks that they always suck together.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Still pisses me off they didn't review that three. Dick Bavetta has no business being a ref at his age.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah. Its cute for the NBA and Mike Breen loves talking about it, but the guy is incompetent at this stage. They could put him on WNBA games and tell him the rules have changed and he wouldn't know the difference. Time for that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 turnovers and a missed 3 by Mario to start the half...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario made up for one of those with that nice outlet to Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're learning all sorts of interesting little nuggets about Avery Bradley. What else is he the best in the NBA at I wonder?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Avery Bradley has been called one of the better defenders and now cutters in the league. Guy should be a star by the praise he's gotten today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

God I hope Bosh isn't back next year. I hate watching him play.

This defense is embarrassing also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Bosh. Missing wide open J's and rotations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now throws up an airball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh killing us on both ends.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Starting to gleefully reminisce of times prior to the Big 3 coming together. Earlier this year I said even if they only win 1 title, or even none, getting to watch LeBron play for your team has been joyous enough. Not feeling that way anymore. I'd almost rather root for a team that has much less chance at a title on paper but plays good basketball. This shit is deplorable. Everyone is making stupid plays and slacking on D.

Rio needs to give back that Spalding contract, and maybe even his NBA one.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Adam said:


> Bosh killing us on both ends.


His jumpshot is awful for a long time now!Even at his good games his jumpshot looked really bad!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KG is a free agent this summer. Did not know that.

Trade Bosh's ass away and go all out for KG.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Bosh killing us on both ends.


Yup. Give him one more series to do ANYTHING positive, then bench him for anything...freaking Terrel Harris...if he can't.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Bosh throwing a hissy fit when Garnet beats him backdoor. This dude is cracking. What a horrible, horrible, franchise ruining decision to sign this guy instead of Amare.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amazing Joel still hasn't learned how to make anything other than those most rudimentary of layups by now. Joel giveth. Joel taketh away.

LeBron taking awful jumpers because he made one, doesn't have an assist. We're terrible. Need a lineup change right now. Its one thing to suck on O, but playing no D at the same time is quicksand.

This is an L. We've been racking up embarrassing road losses on national TV. Clippers, Nuggets, Bulls, Thunder, now this. No balls/heart on this team this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Wow, Bosh throwing a hissy fit when Garnet beats him backdoor. This dude is cracking. What a horrible, horrible, franchise ruining decision to sign this guy instead of Amare.


I wouldn't go that far. Boozer might, sadly, be playing the best out of those 3. Amare has been shitty this year, and plays worse D. Boozer's D isn't stellar either, but at least he boards.

I've tried so hard to like Bosh, but he's just a paper mache basketball player.

Bosh with the awful turnover.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He just...throws it to the other team? You suck Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD draws charge but doesn't flop. No call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I wouldn't go that far. Boozer might, sadly, be playing the best out of those 3. Amare has been shitty this year, and plays worse D. Boozer's D isn't stellar either, but at least he boards.
> 
> I've tried so hard to like Bosh, but he's just a paper mache basketball player.
> 
> Bosh with the awful turnover.


It's just a matter of which piece fits the best. Amare would fit so perfectly with Wade and LeBron. And our system doesn't ask that our PF rebound well. The one thing he does really well, block shots, is what we covet (and coincidentally what Bosh sucks most at).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really need LeBron to take this game over, and not in the form of heaving jumpers. Instead he seems content to float on the perimeter and let Bosh flail.

Bosh fouled and misses FTs. So done with this guy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god. I can't watch this team anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a sick pass by Rondo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's 3rd missed open layup this game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wish LeBron had balls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't believe Boston is missing Allen and Pietrus and this game is over before the 3rd has finished.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** you Cole, really?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm done melting down over this team. Did it whole first half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Worst Heat team of my lifetime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With the offensive struggles, how do we not go to Wade in the post?

This team just goes dumb on the road.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

BB everybody!!!I think I broke my keyboard!Enough for today!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Should be no PG now. Make them matchup if you're scared. Our PGs cant do anything today. Recognize.

This is just funny now. Its like we're not in their league. The rope has indeed been let go of.

Awful shot by LeBron goes in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why the **** did you even drive there, UD?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really UD? I guess he wanted to be involved in a play called a charge after not getting his called. That was beyond textbook. Thanks for your contribution to the suck.



Wade2Bosh said:


> With the offensive struggles, how do we not go to Wade in the post?
> 
> This team just goes dumb on the road.


We never go to the bread and butter play when we need it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-56 after 3

Just got run out of the gym in that quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

31-12 3rd quarter. Wishing it was pre-deadline and Riley had it in him to trade stars for young pieces/picks. Would rather watch a team suck that has hope for the future. I'm jealous of the Bobcats right now. At least they don't have to hear about what a huge egg their team is laying constantly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team and this coach and this "big man" are the April Fool's joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12 points in the quarter, when you have 3 all stars on the floor together.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is lost out there. He shows/hedges 10 feet past the guard on every pick-and-roll.

UD with the J so bad it was closer to banking in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bane back in Shattier mode. He's had moments this season, but what's his net gain been? I don't think much, with all shots he's missed.

Great shot Bosh. Please retire. You have NBA talent but a crocheting mind. Go make viral videos, at least you're kind of funny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier has missed so many wide open 3's this season. And a huge chunk of them seem to come int he 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Bane back in Shattier mode. He's had moments this season, but what's his net gain been? I don't think much, with all shots he's missed.
> 
> Great shot Bosh. Please retire. You have NBA talent but a crocheting mind. Go make viral videos, at least you're kind of funny.


He fragmented the rotation. We went 10 men deep tonight. Game was tied, bring in Turiaf cold off the bench who immediately commits two dumb fouls. Bring in James Jones who immediately makes a dumb choice to try and draw a charge on Avery Bradley giving him free throws. Bring in Shane in the third and he can't hit a shot.

The rotation is so wacky and loose and people aren't contributing to justify their minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I look so forward to Heat games still, and they do this to me so often these days. Even the wins are often painful. I don't know how I can take another 15 of these.

Wow Cole. Terrel Harris should be playing point at this point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1-12 shooting for Cole and Mario

2-13 shooting for Bosh and Joel


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Battier situation is analogous to the Shandon Anderson situation back when we won the title. Shandon, great defender, and a vet that the coach had to find minutes for during the season, but when the playoffs came we had to cut him from the rotation because he just isn't good enough. Battier deserves the same treatment.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Guys, root for Orlando the rest of the season. I wouldn't be scared at all to face Boston in the second round but I will take so much joy watching them get smashed by Chicago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Because of our PG play early on this season, the non-PG lineup was not used.

We're getting close to playoff time and the PG play has been awful. Time to get that lineup some minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Spo's biggest failure as coach has probably been his rotations. I'm not one to want to lynch Spo, and still think he proved within his first two years he's a great coach, but I'm beginning to think this teams needs someone new there. I don't think this team fits him. Every lauds Thibodeau for how he gets the Bulls to play, but he wouldn't be able to get this team to play that way. These guys will only respond to a coach with an established pedigree. I wish we could steal Popovich. Sloan or Jackson would probably be the only other coaches that fit the bill.

Cole finally hits. Thanks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bass with 16 and 10 on 3-5 shooting. Talk about efficient. 

He's always killed the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely need the no-PG lineup more than ever right now. These guys give us nothing too often these days.

I actually liked Shandon better than Battier, though that's probably a product of low expectations.

Why is the board not letting me change my avatar? Is this AI? Does it love the booty?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's happened to this team's defense? That's my main concern. These last 3 losses have shown us some of the worst rotation D I've seen in all the NBA.

Here's the deciding factor on how bad a signing Shattier may've been (ashamed I'm talking about his this way after one of his best games): was there a player we passed up on for MLE money who may've been better?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Yeah, Spo's biggest failure as coach has probably been his rotations. I'm not one to want to lynch Spo, and still think he proved within his first two years he's a great coach, but I'm beginning to think this teams needs someone new there. I don't think this team fits him. Every lauds Thibodeau for how he gets the Bulls to play, but he wouldn't be able to get this team to play that way. These guys will only respond to a coach with an established pedigree. I wish we could steal Popovich. Sloan or Jackson would probably be the only other coaches that fit the bill.
> 
> Cole finally hits. Thanks.


I've hated Spo from the beginning. The guy started Yakhouba Diawara. I don't forget.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Juwan Howard. Makes me that much more pissed off that he's on this team when I watch a game like this. Pat needs to stop doing cute shit like that.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

probably the worst loss of the season...Wade and LEbron literally have no help


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star while reading this thread:










:wave:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So 3-7 on the road since the all star break, with losses to Utah, Lakers, Orlando, Chicago, OKC, Indy and now Boston. 4 of those 7 coming on national TV, and all 4 being on ESPN/ABC with Jon Barry in studio which makes it even worse.

But the bright side is we've won 15 straight at home and play 10 of the next 13 in Miami.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think I forgot to mention the LA game when talking about our awful national TV road showings.

LeBron with his second 0 assist game of his career. Teammates are to blame for not making shots, but LeBron didn't seem to be making many (any) decent plays either. I'm pretty pissed off at everyone except Wade, even though he had some headscratchers.

EDIT: Just looked at the numbers, looks on paper like LeBron had a better game, but I watching the game I liked what I saw from Dwyane a lot better. Some of LeBron's makes came after this was decided.

Damn, and the only time LeBron got to the line after getting fouled was for an and-1. Just wasn't attacking tonight. He even looked slow when he tried. I'm not going to buy the "tired" excuse. Boston was running circles around us. I don't know what it could be.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw *this *on Twitter, made me feel better. Bulls lost to NY by 32 in March in '96, putting NY at 26-35.

Same guy posted a bunch of boxscores from Chicago's championship seasons of lopsided losses, with all the key players playing, to much worse teams. Its comforting, but there's a pattern of shit that I don't know if those teams (definitely not '96) were going through.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, didn't realize Rondo had a triple double, though I did get a sinking feeling he'd have that kind of game early on when he got those two offensive boards.

Wow, it feels like so long ago I heard people saying the Heat had the deepest squad in the league. Glad I never bought into that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh really killed us to start the 1st and 3rd quarters. We try to get him going early, but when he's off, its just empty possession after empty possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, the Jazz have 3 PF's that I would trade Bosh straight up for. Hate to already be looking for someone to trade him for, but i've had it with Bosh. Hope he proves me wrong in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman
> Also In Basketball
> Chris Bosh, "We have to fix it. We have to have a better sense of urgency. We still have some basketball left, not a lot, but some basketball to change it."
> 10 minutes ago
> ...


They know they have a problem. Hopefully they know how to fix it.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jace said:


> Saw *this *on Twitter, made me feel better. Bulls lost to NY by 32 in March in '96, putting NY at 26-35.


That win made them 35-26 not 26-35 and gave JVG his 1st win, that team went on to lose to the Bulls in 5 in the playoffs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PGs 3-16.
Bosh 2-11.
Combined 5-27.

What's it gonna take to show our PGs don't deserve playing time, and any time that they get should be limited (filler minutes)


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> They know they have a problem. Hopefully they know how to fix it.


Yet of those quotes Spoelstra sounds more lost than half-a-brain Bosh.

"We're not happy about it."

Really? That's a shocking revelation.

"We're going to fix it somehow somehow somehow somehow."

Oh yeah? How coach, I'm dying to know. ****ing idiot.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron should be starting point guard, with Battier or Miller in the SF slot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller should be back Tuesday. If not, then he is the most fragile person ever. He's had 2 weeks to rest that ankle.

But if he is, then we have to start using the Wade/Miller/Lebron lineup.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Miller should be back Tuesday. If not, then he is the most fragile person ever. He's had 2 weeks to rest that ankle.
> 
> But if he is, then we have to start using the Wade/Miller/Lebron lineup.


May just be the only thing that can save our season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So....I picked a good game to miss then, right?

Same old shit, different day. I dunno who said it earlier in the thread, but I still get geeked up to watch the Heat....but more often than not it's finished and I feel deflated.

Bosh, wtf man. He was in full :bosh2: mode tonight.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh's shot selection has been pretty bad lately, He just does not play like a big man


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. His J wasn't falling today, yet he kept forcing it and forcing it. When he passed, he turned it over. He seemed terrified to drive and I only recall him posting up twice. Two airball jumpers in one game for the guy who might be our best shooter out of the Big 3.



Wade County said:


> So....I picked a good game to miss then, right?
> 
> Same old shit, different day. *I dunno who said it earlier in the thread, but I still get geeked up to watch the Heat....*but more often than not it's finished and I feel deflated.
> 
> Bosh, wtf man. He was in full :bosh2: mode tonight.


:wave:

****ing sucks. I've been passionate about this team for awhile now and this is supposed to be the best roster they've had ever, but keep laying duds on national TV. Ruins my day, and the subsequent off day(s) kinda sucks too.

I don't even know what to say about Bosh at this point. Great game against Toronto, why can't you ride that and start a little hot streak? Ever since that stretch #WithoutWade where he was dominant, he's only allowed one good game followed by a bunch of pantshitting before he can have another.



Knicks4life said:


> That win made them 35-26 not 26-35 and gave JVG his 1st win, that team went on to lose to the Bulls in 5 in the playoffs.


I wrote 35-26 the first time, but then thought for some reason I remembered the record being under .500...was too lazy to check back. Good call.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Lebron 4th quarter stats past 11 games: 

1-8 against vs orlando .....lost 
1-3 against vs chicago...lost 
1-4 against vs sixers .... win 
0-2 against vs orlando....win 
1-3 against vs suns ....win 
0-3 against vs pistons ....win 
2-4 against vs thunder....lost 
1-3 against vs pacers....lost 
2-4 against vs mavericks...win 
0-0 against vs raptors....win 
1-2 against vs celtics....lost

:lebron:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Job said:


> Lebron 4th quarter stats past 11 games:
> 
> 1-8 against vs orlando .....lost
> 1-3 against vs chicago...lost
> ...


You do realize spo sits him for the first 7min over every 4th quarter


----------



## ~Styles~ (May 1, 2006)

They're still horrendous numbers though for a player of his calibre.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess KG just really has Bosh's number.

I forgot how well Bosh played vs Boston last year in the Playoffs?

Didn't he stink it up in the first few games as well?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> You do realize spo sits him for the first 7min over every 4th quarter


So? Doesn't mean he should be playing like garbage when he is in the game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> They know they have a problem. Hopefully they know how to fix it.


More UD/CB lineups!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

~Styles~ said:


> They're still horrendous numbers though for a player of his calibre.





ßen said:


> So? Doesn't mean he should be playing like garbage when he is in the game.


Should i bring up Kobe Bryants stats? Kobe was 3-21 and missed his first 15 shots of the game against a last place team. He's missed 18 shots or more 5 times this season...and is shoot a lowly 39% from the field for the season. Lebron is shooting 53%. So please tell me again who's playing garbage when they are in the game? hmmmm not to hard. Ill give you a hit its not the guy who's beating Jordan's PER record.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Should i bring up Kobe Bryants stats? Kobe was 3-21 and missed his first 15 shots of the game against a last place team. He's missed 18 shots or more 5 times this season...and is shoot a lowly 39% from the field for the season. Lebron is shooting 53%. So please tell me again who's playing garbage when they are in the game? hmmmm not to hard. Ill give you a hit its not the guy who's beating Jordan's PER record.


So it's ok because you hand picked a game where Kobe played bad?

Oh ok. Solid, solid post.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In fairness, he mentioned a good stat about the 18+ missed shots in 5 games, as well as Kobe's deplorable FG%. Hardly cherry-picking one game. But I agree LeBron needs to be better in the latter portions of games and take over throughout the game when he needs to.



Dee-Zy said:


> I guess KG just really has Bosh's number.
> 
> I forgot how well Bosh played vs Boston last year in the Playoffs?
> 
> Didn't he stink it up in the first few games as well?


He played very well against Boston.



doctordrizzay said:


> You do realize spo sits him for the first 7min over every 4th quarter


I'm still hung up on the "against vs." WHAT DOES THAT MEAN??


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> In fairness, he mentioned a good stat about the 18+ missed shots in 5 games, as well as Kobe's deplorable FG%. Hardly cherry-picking one game. But I agree LeBron needs to be better in the latter portions of games and take over throughout the game when he needs to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't see the point is all. Someone brought up Lebrons stats in the 4th, so him bringing up Kobe is somehow a valid excuse for Lebron?

Lebrons had some well documented struggles in crunch time. Its pretty valid to bring it up.

I keep watching Heat games, and when the Heat are down or its a close game in the 4th I keep thinking "Ok, Lebron is going to step on their throats and end this." and it never happens. Its crazy because its Lebron. You just assume he or Wade are going to go into superstar mode and end games. But at least when I'm watching, it never happens.

That's the issue I see with the Heat. If Lebron and Wade still acted in Alpha mode like they did when they had their own teams, the league wouldn't stand a chance. Its a mental issue. If they aren't over it by now, I'm not sure they ever will be. But man if they do, its going to be a pretty boring time for people who don't cheer for Miami.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kobe has nothing to do with LeBron being poor. If Kobe's poor, great. But I'd still rather our players were good when it matters, since y'know, that's more relevant to the Miami Heat. doctordrizzay seems to have a weird hatred of Kobe and an even weirder obsession with LeBron.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Wade, Lebron won't risk threading a quick pass to Bosh anymore. Lebron, Wade are so talented when they are on the move passing and receiving. The style of play combined with athleticism excludes Bosh from being involved. This makes Bosh into a very good but very overpaid role player. 
My opinion is that you could be wasting the potential for a dynasty because of the lack of really good role players that can't be added. Would Lebron even care if the Heat got rid of Bosh?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're great in the open court, but you can't run down the floor every possession. Bosh is the perfect catalyst for our half court when his game is on, but those moments have been coming fewer and farther between as this season goes on. Think about the game vs. LAL.



R-Star said:


> I just don't see the point is all. Someone brought up Lebrons stats in the 4th, so him bringing up Kobe is somehow a valid excuse for LeBron?


Fair enough, I actually was going to say that too but just jumped to my penultimate point about LeBron. Probably would've been easier if you just said that instead of deriding him for bringing up one Kobe game when he clearly alluded to five, and ultimately his whole season.

As far as the rest of your post, can't agree more on the whole. There have however, both this year, last year, and in the playoffs, been games where not just one, but both, have looked like their old alpha dog selves, the most memorable being when it looked like the Heat would lose game 5 of the ECF but somehow clamped down on D and had Wade and LeBron each hit huge jumpers (including 3s!) that brought them back, ending in a game-winning pull up J by LeBron. Has it been every close game? No. Most close games? Nope. Close to half of them? Likely not. But its happened enough times that I'm not going to freak out and say its impossible or unlikely to happen again. Yes, LeBron shit the bed in the Finals, and after having huge games in the two previous series I think a lot of us are still scratching our heads trying to figure out exactly what happened there, but these are still big-time players who've had several big-time performances in the playoffs. The way they've played lately has inspired little confidence, but we as Heat fans felt just as worried last year. (Note: Even though I'm not necessarily more "worried" than I was during the Heat's god-awful 5-game losing streak last year, this team does piss me off more because of the length of time they've now been together, coupled with all of the rhetoric we've heard from everywhere about how much better, deeper, angrier, and more ready they are now. It doesn't look that way at the moment, but the post-season is a different animal.)


----------

